# Free mtd single stage



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Over the weekend, I was able to get my hands on a free MTD 3/21 2-stroke single stage snowblower. It was roadside at someone's house, and instead of just taking it, I knocked on the door and asked if it they were getting rid of it. They were more than happy that I took it because they were going to pay their garbage company to take it away...
I spoke with the wife of the owner, and she said her husband was the original owner and that it did not run.

This machine has been used, abused, and neglected from the looks of it. It pulled over and had compression, but wouldn't start. After taking off the covers to get to the carb, I noticed a nice little fluff of grass, paper, hair and yarn that some little critter called home. Took that out and removed the carburetor. The bowl was nothing but 2-stroke oil and no gasoline...found out why it didn't start. After cleaning it out thoroughly, I put the carb back on, pour in fresh 2-stroke mix with a little Seafoam, primed it, and it started with no problem.

I plan on cleaning it up and replacing some rusted hardware, then plan on putting it on craigslist for $100
This machine is pretty beat up but runs well, is asking $100 a reasonable price?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If the rubber paddles have no wear then yes it is. If the paddle are worn those mtd one dint worm at all. I had one new and it was just mediocre at best.

Or sell it for 50 or 60 as needing paddles.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright thanks TD. 
I don't know much about the value of the single stage blowers, so getting some insight is greatly appreciated. 
I'm just trying to flip it and make a quick sale, hopefully enough to be a week's worth of gas haha


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check the clearance between the rubber edge and the housing, the tighter the gap the better. Some I believe have wear indicators or holes in the material to signalna replacement is needed.

50 would a no brainer if someone has one with motor issues. And you have zero invested, just time.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> Over the weekend, I was able to get my hands on a free MTD 3/21 2-stroke single stage snowblower. It was roadside at someone's house, and instead of just taking it, I knocked on the door and asked if it they were getting rid of it. They were more than happy that I took it because they were going to pay their garbage company to take it away...
> I spoke with the wife of the owner, and she said her husband was the original owner and that it did not run.
> 
> This machine has been used, abused, and neglected from the looks of it. It pulled over and had compression, but wouldn't start. After taking off the covers to get to the carb, I noticed a nice little fluff of grass, paper, hair and yarn that some little critter called home. Took that out and removed the carburetor. The bowl was nothing but 2-stroke oil and no gasoline...found out why it didn't start. After cleaning it out thoroughly, I put the carb back on, pour in fresh 2-stroke mix with a little Seafoam, primed it, and it started with no problem.
> ...


If the paddles are in good shape and it runs real good it is worth $75+to may be $100 at most once the snow starts falling. 3 & 1/2 HP is pretty anemic by todays' standards and it will be good for cleaning up small snowfalls of 1 to 6 inches at most and will most likely struggle with 8+ inches. Some top of the line single stage machines have 208cc engines with 5.5 to 7hp engines and they are pretty good at any thing up to 8 inches at a time. Beyond 8 inches and a 2 stage will fare better.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My very humble 2¢ but $50.00 would definitely be the limit for me. But, get what you can out of it reasonably. See what they're fetching on Clist in your area.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Things in connecticut are always more expensive compared to other states. I'll put it online for 100 or best offer. If I don't get any calls on it within the week then I'll decrease the price. Pretty much whoever makes the first offer will take it...considering I got it for free, I'm just trying to make a quick profit.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2013)

I was recently at a garage sale and found the same type of thing. They had a 10 year old MTD single stage for $10. I asked them if it ran and they said yes, but they couldn't get it to shut off. I took it home, cleaned the connection on the back of the key switch, buffed the paint and Armor Alled the tires. Put it on Craigslist for $100 and someone picked it up for $90 two days later. And that was in the middle of July. If I were you I'd list it on the high side and back into the price.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well after fixing it and giving it the good cleaning, I put it on craigslist Friday night. Saturday morning I got a call, met with the guy, and made a quick sell for $60. Not too shabby for getting the machine for free, and only having in on craigslist for a matter of hours


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet deal, now use the money for the next flip! Bigger and better...


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Sweet deal, now use the money for the next flip! Bigger and better...


Haha if only. That $60 went straight to my truck's gas tank, barely hit 3/4 full...

However I am always on the lookout for a quick projects to flip


----------

